# Help on ...Campell Isherwood Switchboards?



## Michael one (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

Researching on some ships, a series of Ardrossan built ships for Coast Lines Limited. They all had Campell Isherwood swichboards, (1936-1949) but i can't find any thing about them (unless they are in a technical instruction book). 

Switchboards would of been 220 v DC and supplied either from shore supply/ 3 auxillary generators.

I do know that they would of been made at Liverpool...

If anyone has any ideas or pointers please reply

Michael Meras


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Try these

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B6136


----------

